# As Babies, And Now



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I want to see all those babies and what they grow in to!!!! Pics as babies, and pics as adults, I'll start!!! First is Tiree, then Lady Clair.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*"Baby" Four*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*And now*


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*This is my alpine buck, Jack. *


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow did he turn out nice


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dexter


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cool idea for a thread! Here are a few of mine...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

awesome pictures!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bean and Onyx

Bean is the little guy on the beach. He's a year old here, about 2 months after being rescued from a bad situation.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Wow that alpine buck is really stout 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Ah I love this thread! 
Here is Hope. Mind you, the 'now' photo of of her heavily pregnant. I really need to take some 'updated' photos of the girls!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is Sage as a 3 days old, and again, as a mother of a 3-day old.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

And last, but not least, here is Penelope (Penny).


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

I like this idea here are triplet sisters, and the very first triplets to be raised completely at the ranch.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww love seeing all the pics!

This is my daughter's 2 1/2yo doe, Wysteria


















Don't mind the dirty rump lol this was her back in January when her twins were 2 days old









My son's yearling doe, Peanut was our first & only bottle baby. She was an itty bitty little triplet runt. She was only about 3 1/2lbs at birth! 
She was 11 days old in this pic 









Almost 7mo









11mo - winter & older does was really hard on her, she didn't grow well 









Now she's a CHUNK LOL Hard to tell in the pics, but she's very wide, she's still a bit short and not long bodied, but we adore her. She's turned into the easiest keeper we've ever had - what changed? When we weaned doe kids, we put her in with them!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

Fun thread!

Pepper


As a 1.5 yo, shortly after her FF. I don't upload a lot of pictures to Photobucket, most are on FB, so this isn't the best photo of her. SHes really a gorgeous doe!



Salt



Saffie



Mace


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Moon Shadow (aka Shady boy) and Prairie Sunrise (aka Sunny). Their dam is Bree, my milking doe.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Molly and Silvie, bought at 2.5 months old. Now going on 6.5 months old.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Ruby, then and now. She is 14 months old now.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I love how much they change!!!! SOOOOO pretty!!!!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Man, I don't have any goat pics of kids and then adults, I just have horse, dog and cows pics like that  :lol:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, post them!!!!!!:-D


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

nancy d said:


> Wow did he turn out nice


Thanks, I am in love with this guy.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

rebelINny said:


> Wow that alpine buck is really stout
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Yes, he is a big boy. I will have to take pics of him standing next to me. I taped him and the tape won't fit around hom. So I am guessing he is close to 300 pounds.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Alice & baby Darbe














Darbe 2yrs old & expecting her 1st baby by Aug 6 














She is a goofball


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She's pretty! and shiny! I love her smile!!!


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks she cracks me up !! She is half alpine. & half mini fainting goat 
Bred to a black & white Pygmy so can't wait to see her kid/s


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's Cup Cake and Scarlet, two of my boers! As babies then yearlings, first pic she's pregnant, then after they kidded.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Here are some of ours. 





















































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Juniper was a day old in the first picture, four days old in the second, and now she is 1.5 years old in the last two. =)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Baby Noel 








4 months old








5 months old








Noels older sister Foxy at 6 months








Foxy and her own baby








Annabelle on the right








Annabelle








Roo








Roo right before xmas








Roo at 4 months


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Fancy 















Fancy at 3 months








Fancy's half sister Buffy








Buffy








Lillith








Lillith


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

SOOOO cute!!! And I love the names!!!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

great thread!! love seeing how babies turn out!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Somewhere I have baby pictures of the mares too. I know I have a baby picture of my two 30 year old mares somewhere, and I have pictures of Foxy and Noels mom, Visalia, as a baby too.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Lacie, I cant' believe you don't have more pictures of your goats! shame! and, I still don't know what you feed them to get your kids so huge by 3 months. lol


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's Niko at day 1 and 4 months pickin' on the big dog!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> Lacie, I cant' believe you don't have more pictures of your goats! shame! and, I still don't know what you feed them to get your kids so huge by 3 months. lol


Well, I only have one Alpine doe that grew up here, and that was almost 8 years ago! I didn't have a digital camera then :lol:

And Fancy is just on milk and hay, she's never even had a crumb of grain yet :lol:


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Jewel the day we got her at 2 months old!














Jewel at 1.5 years old!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Well, I only have one Alpine doe that grew up here, and that was almost 8 years ago! I didn't have a digital camera then :lol:
> 
> And Fancy is just on milk and hay, she's never even had a crumb of grain yet :lol:


just milk and hay?!?! geesh!


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I finally dug up my wethers baby pic! This is Eddie!
About 11 pounds in this pic








Now he's 195 pounds! 















Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Found another baby pic of Eddie!








Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

That's just toooo cute!!! And the mohawk!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

What is Eddie breed wise?


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

First one is of her pigging out on the stand. Second is of her when I got her.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

This sounds fun! Now, bear with me. I have a lot of photos! 

Our Kloud of Kazmere:
















Here is Mocha Swirl (back left) with her two brothers:
















This is Ali Mae (she is the farthest back) :
















Our Stellar Galaxy:
















Finally, Chieftain of War! He looks exactly the same as he did at a month old :-D Some babies never change:


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> What is Eddie breed wise?





spidy1 said:


> That's just toooo cute!!! And the mohawk!!!


Thanx spidy! I was hoping someone would love him almost as much as I do! Lol! That pic is actually last year, b4 I learned everything that a goat needs... So now his coat is shinier and his mohawk is longer! I'm thinking about shaving him except the Mohawk! Lol

Chad, He is my alpine guernsey cross 

Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list 

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice boers! I love the spots! Lol


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I NEEEED those spots!!!!!LOL!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

And spots are the first to watch change 
Here's some of mine







My special boy gizmo at a few hours







8 months old







And now







Buckshot at 3 months







Now at a year old







Because spots are fun watching while they change. Little newborn buck







A week old







A month old







2 months old







Newborn flash







And I think a little over 2 months old here

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Dang 1 more and wouldn't let me 







New born Kay Kay







And I think around 2 months on her too

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Paradise from when she was a couple days old at J.O.Y Farm to the beginning of this summer


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ooooo, pretty!!! I just love spots, (I got a Max Boer Goats buck, he's solid, but we'll see what he throws with paints!)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

This is Zeva, my last Kiko... She changed allot!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Skeeter*Ck I Be Dauntless (Pup)


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Diesel as a weenling and yearling... then Warf growing up from 8 weeks to 1 year...


----------



## bbpygmy (Apr 14, 2014)

As a baby







Now


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

Moesha has grown so much


----------



## BlaqueUnicornAdventures (May 14, 2014)

She was SUCH a little baby!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Dezz 8 weeks then 10 months


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Patsy around 2 months and then at 2 years.


----------



## EScherer20 (Jan 13, 2015)

Wynonna (Nonna) around 2 months and at 2 years.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's baby Ditza with my daughter, Gretchen.


Ditza as a "teenager":


And Ditza as a 4-H show dry yearling.



Now she is a preggo goat mama due in early April!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ditza looks almost just like my Cylipso!!!! Her at 3 months and 1 year...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I love seeing all the pictures, it's so fun to see how our babies change as they grow. I love how neat the color changes are! Wow!

Wysteria - just turned 3yo, our oldest homegrown doe that we currently have. -- 75% ABGA Boer
2 days old - when she was little, and innocent









4mo









17mo









January 2014 <not 2013 lol> 23mo - 2 days after first babies were born









Mid Jan 2015 a week before kidding









DIXIE ---- Wysteria's yearling doe born Jan 2014
2 days old









Eartips turned white thanks to getting ear mites as a kid 
7mo at the state fair ABGA show where she finished 3rd!









3 weeks ago/1 week before kidding









Luna - FB Boer doe Born Jan 2014
1 week old & working hard









4 1/2mo









7mo









1yo









1 1/2 weeks ago - she is due Mar 11th


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Just took a really nice pic of Penelope. Had to re-post her before/after.
First pic is her at 2 days, and 2nd is her at 2 years.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

My bottle baby Lily when she was tiny (on the left of the first picture) and now


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Clea... when she was born then when she had her first kid.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Swift 3 days old

















Swift at 8 months old


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Freya as a kid

















Freya with her first kids (last July)









Freya this winter being a pig


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Basil and Barli as babies...









And at nine months!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

"Pretty Petunia"


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

"Huckleberry Finn": A show-off since he was born.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

"Sputnik": A bit on the plain side when he was a kid, but darkened into a most unusual red and blue roan "cou clair" (if you can call it that): red roan in front, blue roan in back, with extensive white markings. It's kind of dizzying to look at him too closely.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Our youngest doe from last year was an itty bitty little thing, maybe 6lbs. at birth I'd have to look it up in my records.
Her name is Maggie, she was my son's baby, but I think now she's my baby. I call her 'Maggie Moo.' There is a dorky song when I was a teenager called 'New Age Girl,' and the lyrics go something like 'Mary Moo, she's a vegetarian, Mary Moo, Mary Moo....' So I tend to sing 'Maggie Moo, she's a goataterian, Maggie Moo, Maggie Moo.' :laugh: Yes I am a complete dork, it's embarrassing lol.




























Misty, she's now almost 14mo. her nickname has been 'Sheep' because of her thick winter fluff. I've brushed her out, but haven't taken a new pic.


















Sierra was born 12 hours earlier than Misty. 


















Misty and Sierra (they see that cat everyday but you'd never know it lol)









This goofy looking lil' critter is Bean, she is also a yearling









(OMG it's the cat we see every day look)









This cutie is Bean's baby, Scarlet ♥


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All very nice.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is my buck Rocky -ADGA Bellafire Matchmaker.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

paradise as a kid and right before she kidded


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Lovely!!!


----------

